# Help Me Name Her



## Shattered (Sep 18, 2005)

She currently has 4 names - Need to narrow it down to one..  Help!


----------



## USViking (Sep 18, 2005)

"Skittles" is the cutest.

Something such as "Hellion" or "She-Devil" 
would be more in line with her behavior.


----------



## Nuc (Sep 18, 2005)

I voted for Tripp, but please spell it Trip. You don't want to curse the poor thing with Linda Tripp.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 18, 2005)

Nuc said:
			
		

> I voted for Tripp, but please spell it Trip. You don't want to curse the poor thing with Linda Tripp.



Can't.. Other cat's name is Ratt, with two T's.  Gotta be Tripp with two P's, if that's what's chosen.. (tho, so far Skittles is winning).


----------



## GotZoom (Sep 18, 2005)

Skittles.  Cute name.  Colorful and cool....

Definitely Skittles.

That is the kind of name that sticks with you forever you know.


----------



## Nienna (Sep 18, 2005)

I think "Duck" is cute, but if she's a wild one, I think Skittles is the better choice. It's cute, denotes a special habit, and is reminiscent of the word "skittish," which seems to describe (somewhat) her personality.


----------



## Johnney (Sep 19, 2005)

soup!  (as in lunch... hehehe)


----------



## Shattered (Sep 19, 2005)

Skittles (7)
Soup (2)
Tripp (2)

Go, Skittles!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 19, 2005)

How about Zippy or Rocket or my fav. Chit head? Anything besides Skittles, a candy, geeezz..


----------



## Shattered (Sep 19, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> How about Zippy or Rocket or my fav. Chit head? Anything besides Skittles, a candy, geeezz..



I love Skittles.  She loves Skittles.  It's inevitable.

...and, male cats get called shithead.. females get called bitch.  (she knows that word).


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 19, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I love Skittles.  She loves Skittles.  It's inevitable.
> 
> ...and, male cats get called shithead.. females get called bitch.  (she knows that word).


----------



## Shattered (Sep 19, 2005)

Zippy and/or Rocket are not viable options in this poll.  Please go back and make another selection using the choices given.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 19, 2005)

<i> Soup (What she's going to become if she doesn't settle down)  	
Johnney, manu1959, <b>Mr. P</b></i>

Traitor.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 19, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> <i> Soup (What she's going to become if she doesn't settle down)
> Johnney, manu1959, <b>Mr. P</b></i>
> 
> Traitor.


Well, I would broil or fry maybe over soup, but that wasn't on the list either.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 19, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, I would broil or fry maybe over soup, but that wasn't on the list either.



Your cookware couldn't stand up to her trying to escape anyway.


----------



## Zhukov (Sep 19, 2005)

How about Duck-soup?


----------



## Bonnie (Sep 19, 2005)

If the choices are strictly those four than I have to go with Skittles as well, she's too cute for Duck, et al


----------



## Bonnie (Sep 19, 2005)

Zhukov said:
			
		

> How about Duck-soup?


----------



## no1tovote4 (Sep 19, 2005)

I vote Tripp, but I would spell it Trip as in...

About the only thing cats are good for is tripping on.  They kind of remind me of throw pillows that walk and have attitudes.


----------



## Nuc (Sep 19, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I vote Tripp, but I would spell it Trip as in...
> 
> About the only thing cats are good for is tripping on.  They kind of remind me of throw pillows that walk and have attitudes.



I like them but I'm allergic to them. All my friends and relatives have them. I can't stay at their houses. Wait a minute......maybe that's why they have cats!
 :clap1:


----------



## Gunny (Sep 20, 2005)

"Bait" would be appropriate.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 20, 2005)

GunnyL said:
			
		

> "Bait" would be appropriate.



Ass.

Go to bed.


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Sep 21, 2005)

If it were a male cat, I would've gone with Tripp. Skittles seems more appropriate for a female. Judging from the picture, maybe you should have considered Gizmo. Although, that is a bit male also.


----------



## Johnney (Sep 21, 2005)

just name it cat


----------



## elephant (Sep 21, 2005)

I prefer to use regular human names for pets, but of those four I like soup.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2005)

elephant said:
			
		

> I prefer to use regular human names for pets, but of those four I like soup.



Just..  eek!  Pets should have pet names.  People should have people names..  Even as a small child, I couldn't give my pets human names.  Closest I ever got was "Mitsy"..  Standards were Fang (1/2 wolf, 1/2 shepard), Haji, Kiam, Tika, Egypt, Ratt, etc..  No humans there.


----------



## Johnney (Sep 23, 2005)

how abot buttface?


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> how abot buttface?



...and steal everyones nickname for you?  Wouldn't dream of it, toots.


----------



## Johnney (Sep 23, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> ...and steal everyones nickname for you?  Wouldn't dream of it, toots.


dont worry, thats dipshit, so your inthe clear


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> dont worry, thats dipshit, so your inthe clear



Dipshit.. Punkass...  All the same.  You're loved.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Sep 23, 2005)

Johnney said:
			
		

> just name it cat



That's what my brother named his cat.  Stupid cat sleeps on me whenever I am over there.  Dang thing is like 25 years old and shows no signs of age.


----------



## Johnney (Sep 23, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Dipshit.. Punkass...  All the same.  You're loved.


its all good.  one term of endearment is as good as any other


----------



## Abbey Normal (Sep 23, 2005)

So? What did you decide? 

Taps fingers on desk...


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2005)

The poll doesn't actually end til the 28th or something, but I think Skittles wins hands down.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Sep 23, 2005)

I would name the think "Dog".


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I would name the think "Dog".



I have a fish named Dog.


----------



## manu1959 (Sep 23, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have a fish named Dog.



name her ..........pussy galore.....great bond girl name


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> name her ..........pussy galore.....great bond girl name



  Baaaaaaaaad child!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Sep 23, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> I have a fish named Dog.




I have a fish named Lunch and another named Dinner.

I had a dog I named Diogee (D-O-G).  Name her Ceeaytee....


----------



## manu1959 (Sep 23, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Baaaaaaaaad child!



holly goodhead then?


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> holly goodhead then?



 :spank3:


----------



## Abbey Normal (Sep 23, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> The poll doesn't actually end til the 28th or something, but I think Skittles wins hands down.



Oops, sorry, I hadn't noticed the poll had a closing date. Thanks for the info. 

We named our cat a Swahili word. I like using odd words, and Swahili is a beautiful language. If you are at all unhappy with the sound of the English choices, here are some Swahili words for you to consider.  (No guarantees of perfect translation).

Duck- bata
Trip - tembezi (as in travelling, though)
Skit (there is no word for Skittles) - kichekesho 
Cat- Paka
Gray - Jivujivu
Humorous - Bishi
Crazy person - kichaa
Crazy or Insane-  majinuni


----------



## manu1959 (Sep 23, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> :spank3:




honey rider??????????????


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2005)

manu1959 said:
			
		

> honey rider??????????????




Yer skatin' on thin ice, toots.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 23, 2005)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Oops, sorry, I hadn't noticed the poll had a closing date. Thanks for the info.
> 
> We named our cat a Swahili word. I like using odd words, and Swahili is a beautiful language. If you are at all unhappy with the sound of the English choices, here are some Swahili words for you to consider.  (No guarantees of perfect translation).
> 
> ...



That ones kinda cool sounding..


----------



## Johnney (Sep 24, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I would name the think "Dog".


that one works, i names my cat dog


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Sep 25, 2005)

Her name should be "Ramshod Destroyer of Worlds."

Or "Skittles" would do.


----------



## Johnney (Sep 25, 2005)

ramrod?


----------

